# An object to describe yourself?



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Got a job interview tomorrow and one of the tasks is to bring something in which describes yourself, only real idea I've got at the moment is hair wax, i.e. flexible, strong etc. Anyone else been through something like this before and has success? I'm trying to come up with something quite witty!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

A rubix cube - the longer you play with it, the harder it gets!

Haha in all seriousness the hair wax is a good idea


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Take in an a box with an ant.

Show it to em, and say, I only know one thing stronger than that ant... and who works harder than that ant.....

Break out the bicep pose and point to your self..

Jobs urs!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Whey protein, easy to digest and helps you grow big, like i will help make your business grow.


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Sim6 said:


> A rubix cube - the longer you play with it, the harder it gets!
> 
> Haha in all seriousness the hair wax is a good idea


Haha pmsl.. would love to see what kind of reaction that would get!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

A tool, perhaps?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

For me I'd take a prosthetic vagina in...... Yes I'm a cnut!!

Seriously, go with your instinct, I doubt an object will topple the scales for any decisions.


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

what kind of job are you going for?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

a massive KN0B ..... for more than one reason


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

A butt plug , as you can take all the sh1t they can throw at you .


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

A Spork looks a bit odd but can do the job of 2


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

sonnydexter said:


> what kind of job are you going for?


It's a sales and marketing position, guessing this is where the creative side is coming into it, there's a lot bigger things at the assessment centre but I thought this one could be a little laid back and the opportunity for a laugh


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a tampon cos all women will need me at some point.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

twc_rm said:


> Got a job interview tomorrow and one of the tasks is to bring something in which describes yourself, only real idea I've got at the moment is hair wax, i.e. flexible, strong etc. Anyone else been through something like this before and has success? I'm trying to come up with something quite witty!


Hair wax is also gooey, sticky, makes a mess and can attract insects, attributes you obviously don't want to be associated with.

Tell them you're like a bumble bee.

Works good by yourself and better in a team.

Would die for it's hive-Shows dedication and loyalty towards your company.

Goes out in all weathers to bring back pollen for honey-Shows you're an aggressive money maker.

Likes to look after the hives larvae-Shows that you're okay with taking newer employess under your wing and teaching them your wealth of knowledge.

Will surround any invading hornets and roast them to death-Shows that you will one day snap and kill several employees after hallucinating that you're a giant bumble bee and they're invading hornets.

^The managers will like this last one as it shows you're a ruthless machine who only looks out for yourself, much like 99% of all supervisors, managers and bosses.

Good luck! :thumbup1:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

If its sales take a door mat!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> If its sales take a door mat!


How will taking Peter Andre with him help? :cool2:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Take a gun, you'll get the job.


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

Friend has just suggested a Dildo, 'there to please when others can't'. Think of the reaction if I whacked one of them out in the middle of the interview..


----------

